# Painting the pvc for cemetery fence



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

I have read through various techniques on fence building, but here's my question.
What type of paint do you use on the pvc? The only pvc I can come across is white, which of course won't work. I have been playing around with a scrap piece of white pvc, but nothing is sticking to it.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Fog Chiller Construction :: Krylon Fusion & Drop Cloth picture by bpesti - Photobucket spraypaint found in Wal-Mart's paint section works without primer. It can scratch off a bit but it's pretty durable and easy to apply. I also suggest wearing a Fog Chiller Construction :: Paint Respirator picture by bpesti - Photobucket this one's from Home Depot.

To patina the PVC after the black is applied you can use Delta Ceramcoat rust colored "Brown iron oxide" colored acrylic craft paint they sell at Michaels or craft stores in 2 FL OZ bottles. It can be dry brushed on with about a 1" flat paint brush. You won't be able to see it at night but during the day it's a subtle effect that can make a difference. ScareFX recommended it and I tried it out. It looks good. "Red iron oxide" is the other color I think they make.

Finials (like the pointy ones in Zombie-F's photo header on this forum) can be made from styrene (approx 5x7 sheets of white plastic they sell at hobby shops for making HO scale train buildings). You score it and break it apart. That's one way to do it.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

what paints havent been sticking? I always just use spraypaint


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I also used Krylon Fusion when I made my fence 3 years ago. It's not the cheapest stuff (Walmart has the best price), but IMO it's worth it. I do about 3 minutes worth of touch up each year and it looks great. THe stuff is designed for adhesion to plastic.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

I'd also note that the Krylon Fusion Camo (Camouflage) Ultra Flat Black it comes in is also very dull and not shiny at all. That's usually the finish that haunters are after. Wal-Mart is the cheapest $4.23 last year incl tax. ACE Hardware was $4.80 incl tax but they don't sell the Camo finish. The hobby and craft stores like Jo-Ann were literally twice that price (and behind a locked case). However Wal-Mart is the only one I've found that sells the Camo Ultra Flat (probably because it's marketed for painting hunting equipment like the can shows however the cans are stocked in their regular house paint section). The other retailers sell Satin Black or Flat Black which has a bit of a sheen to it but would still work for a fence. I'd also note that any plastic you paint should be wiped clean with a damp cloth of any mold release or residue then a once over easy with a dry cloth. The spray paint will adhere to the plastic and PVC better.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned the black pvc pipes.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Do you mean "ABS". My local OH home improvement stores don't sell ABS. I'd have to go to a plumbing supplier to get those. ABS has sort of plastic look to it's finish. Not as much DIY fun as painting PVC Ultra Flat Black LOL. Sidenote the Home Depot guys said they don't think people actually use PVC for plumbing (even though it's sold in the plumbing section) as much as they use it for other DIY projects. They had fun listening to what I was going to use it for last year : )


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I just use that CHEAP .99 cent or 1.99, forgot lol, spray paint at Home Depot. Works like a charm.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

I have tried exterior spray paint, that didn't stick.
Then today I was trying (2) types
Bob Villa noted to use zinsser 123 primer ~ that doesn't stick, picks right off.
Then I tried just exterior latex black paint ~ also picked right off.
Now I do admit, I ran out to walmart and bought a can of Krylon Fusion for plastic in black ~ and so far so good. It has seemed to stick, so that may be the route I go. 
Same problem here in Ohio. Very limited black pvc pipe. It even has some white lettering on it that I didn't like.
I may try the Home Depot paint before investing in the Krylon Fusion. 
Johnny L....what type of paint was that? I imagine an exterior, right?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

L- pure acetone or lighter fluid (more scrub work) will take the lettering off. Same as on white PVC


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

you may want to use sandpaper to score over the whole thing to give the paint something to adhere to better.
I have a couple pipes I got from a plumber that were scrap, haven't started on them yet but will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I just use 99cent flat black spraypaint from Home Depot. I need to touch it up when I put the fence out, but no big deal. Seems to work fine for me.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

I just use the flat black in the blue spray can from walmart. Like 98 cents. Its always held up good
and i set my fence out in Sept. Same as Dr morbius, I just touch up once i bring it out in Sept.


----------



## The Haunter (Apr 7, 2007)

I used brown paint left over from my buddys trailer for a "primer" then walmart 97 cent black we made 42 sections of fence this way


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Even though spray paint doesn't stick 100% to PVC, it sticks better than latex paint. But depending on how much coverage you need, you may need too many cans of spraypaint... So... when I was painting the big guns and the missiles at the haunt I'm at, I'd lightly fog the PVC with canned spraypaint first, then when the latex was sprayed on it had something to grab onto a little better than bare PVC. And like Lilly said, giving it a light sanding first helps a lot too. Anything to give the paint more "bite".


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks you guys (& gals)....I think I'm gonna try a test patch of a few different ways and I'll post how it goes. So far, the Krylon Fusion is holding good, but like you said, boy is that gonna be a lot of spray paint!


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

That's good. It'll be interesting to see what you find out. But I like the Krylon Fusion because it' smade for painting plastic easily: there's no sanding, no primer, it takes one coat and a touch-up missed spot coat here and there, it dries very fast and it comes in a very dull Ultra Flat Black color, it doesn't chip off unless you really bang the prop around then any paint will. It's worth the couple extra bucks. I found one can goes a long ways.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I used the cheap flat black spray paint from ACE Hdwe and had no problems, just a little touch up here an there.
As for painting, I cut all the pipe (white pvc)to length. Then I lay it side by side on a flat surface. I then spray the side that is up, let it set for a bit, roll it about a third way over and spray that. Keep turning until you are back to the starting side. I found this was easier and wasted a lot less paint then spraying one pipe at a time. A brush would work just as well with this method.


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

Instead of white PVC, I used gray electrical conduit. Cheap spray paint sticks to it extremely well.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

How is the pricing between the 2?
I think I'll go out and get a piece of that and give it a try.
I will keep you updated on the results!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I have got the white pvc at menards when it was on sale for 84 cents each. Thats 1/2 inch dia. 10ft length. Normal price is about 1.85 I think.


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

Lagrousome said:


> How is the pricing between the 2?
> I think I'll go out and get a piece of that and give it a try.
> I will keep you updated on the results!


At the Home Depot and Lowes around here, the conduit is $1.09 and the PVC is $1.99 or so. Easy choice for me.:googly:


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

I did a test sample with the grey conduit vs. the white pvc. The only paint that I can get to stick to the pvc is the Krylon Fusion....which is a bit pricey. Now the cheap $.99 interior/exterior spray from wal~mart sticks to the grey conduit really good. I think the fence will be made with the conduit!


----------

